# Surprise twin girls!!



## rach25 (Nov 11, 2012)

We woke up this morning to these surprise twin Pygmy girls  we're so excited!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww they're so cute! Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww congrads they are defenitly adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Adorable little cuties.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great they look perfect ...
Hope my girl has the same


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

You got a picture of mom and dad too


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Pygmy babies are such cuties. Love them!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

How cute! Congrats!


----------

